# Winter Floor Mats



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm having a heck of a time locating *rubber winter floor mats* for the Cruze. Part numbers for the GM mats are not available at the dealer. McNeil won't have mats ready for sale for 3 months! I would have thought mats would have been available before this. Has anyone located winter mats for the Cruze? (Ofcourse, refering to those of us that NEED winter mats)


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

weathertech s arent ready yet either. The molded mats are the best available. I just put a set of generic rubber mats until weatertech s come out.


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

Michelin has good generic rubber mats. They can be found at any general auto parts store like Napa Auto Parts. Some have area's you can cut if needed for better fitment. Stay away from the cheap generic rubber mats as they do give off a bad smell that comes from the cheap material.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

The black rubber mats I bought at "bulls eye" (not sure if we are allowed to endorse stores here or not) work perfectly fine. The fit just right so there is no sliding around.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

SilverCruzer said:


> The black rubber mats I bought at "bulls eye" (not sure if we are allowed to endorse stores here or not) work perfectly fine. The fit just right so there is no sliding around.


If you've bought a good product and want to recommend it, thats fine. Just to spam advertising...


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Dealer Part numbers.....*

Local dealer sorted out the part number with warehouse for factory winter mat set. Warehouse has some sets in stock and should be delivered on Thursday.


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

Here are the part numbers that we have been waiting for:

Floor Mats – Carpet Replacement 95211552 (part number) $99.00
Floor Mats – Premium All-Weather 13321300 (Part number) $99.00

Pricing is about average for direct OEM fitment mats. I would buy em. 



@Jay, when you get the mats let us know how they are. Im curious if they have the raised edge that helps contain all the mess we drag into our cars in the winter. Some all season/winter mats/rubber mats dont have these and i find them useless.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Cruze Accessory Brochure*

This shows the mats (somewhat) and the current accessories. Thanks 
70AARCUDA for locating the latest acc. brochure. The mats look like there are adequate "pockets" to catch the winter drip.

http://www.gmaccessorieszone.com/fileadmin/brochures/box1.pdf


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*GM All-Weather Floor Mats*

Here is the GM Cruze Mat Set Part#*20980731* which is available at your dealership. I hope these pictures offer a better view of the mats. I've installed them and_ I do like them_. The mats fit great and fasten down just like your floor carpet mats. Heavy weight constuction.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*All-Weather GM Mats part number?*

Just a note here..the part number mentioned above is the part# on the installation papers....the part# on the receipt is*#13367952*. Rumor has it,there was a problem with mats that were cut to the wrong size and had to be called back from circulation. Maybe this has caused a rash of part# for these mats. I thought I better go look at the box and double check and make SURE *this is the part number* the dealer used, and it IS. (The Cruze Accessory Guide part number is different)


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

jaygeo1 said:


> Just a note here..the part number mentioned above is the part# on the installation papers....the part# on the receipt is*#13367952*. Rumor has it,there was a problem with mats that were cut to the wrong size and had to be called back from circulation. Maybe this has caused a rash of part# for these mats. I thought I better go look at the box and double check and make SURE *this is the part number* the dealer used, and it IS. (The Cruze Accessory Guide part number is different)


you got lucky there pal. Thanks for posting pictures of the mats. Seems like it will hold a good amount of mess we bring into our cars in the winter, and they look good too


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

I just ordered the All-Weather ones from Chevy. The parts guy said they should be in sometime tomorrow. 

How are they in the car? I'm putting them in regardless since there is about half a foot of snow on the ground and prefer not to destroy the carpet with salt before it reaches the 1,000 mile mark.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Rubber Mats update......*

I like the mats. They seem to cover properly and hold the winter melt/salt. The only thing I've noticed is the circular retainer on the matts (front only) doesn't seem to snap/clip on the floor posts. I need to compare the OEM carpet mats to see if there is a difference in retainer design. I just haven't had a chance to look yet. But,_ I do like the mats._


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

any pictures to help others?


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Pictures of what?*

If you back up in this thread, there are pictures *of the mats*. Pictures of the retainer system?.....no, I don't have close-ups of the floor posts and retainers on the mats.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Just got the All-Weather mats today. The ones I got fit near perfectly. If the distance between the two retaining holes on the mats were like 1/8-1/4 in closer it would be a perfect fit, but they still fit well enough that it doesn't propose any kind of problem. 

If anyone else is thinking about getting these, I'd suggest them unless you are holding out for the aftermarket ones to come.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

RS LTZ said:


> Just got the All-Weather mats today. The ones I got fit near perfectly. If the distance between the two retaining holes on the mats were like 1/8-1/4 in closer it would be a perfect fit, but they still fit well enough that it doesn't propose any kind of problem.
> 
> If anyone else is thinking about getting these, I'd suggest them unless you are holding out for the aftermarket ones to come.


Something about me and aftermarket floor mats. I always had to have the factory floor mats because most if not all of them have the name printed on them and just look right in the specified car. Also the color tone of some aftermarket mats do make it out of place. I once went shopping for aftermarket mats for my car with a tan interior, and all the tan mats i found never matched the tone of tan i had. 

So for me it's OEM or go home haha. This might sound ridiculous to some being these are only floor mats.


----------

